# Lost Finale Thread (Spoiler Alert)



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

Holy shit. Thats all I can say. They were dead the whole time.


----------



## madcansoul (May 23, 2010)

Well all i have to say right now is that the series finale is leaving me with more questions than answers!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

madcansoul said:


> Well all i have to say right now is that the series finale is leaving me with more questions than answers!



Same here. Hopefully they divulge enough info to let us formulate some real answers.


----------



## madcansoul (May 23, 2010)

Kind of reminds me a bit of how i felt when The Sopranos ended...Did the guy killed Tony???lolol


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

madcansoul said:


> Kind of reminds me a bit of how i felt when The Sopranos ended...Did the guy killed Tony???lolol



That literally told us nothing about the end. 

I'm still trying to figure out when everyone died.


----------



## omgmjgg (May 23, 2010)

It is very weird because when you look at it Ben did not come into the church. An he was raised there all of his life, so that definitely seems odd. But if you look at who was in the church Desmins(or however you spell his name) his gf was in the church. She did not die on the island I thought, but everyone else that was in there died on the island?? Then I also noticed Rose was inside the church, but her and Bernard were still alive in the 2 hour finally. So yea it is a very weird way to end it.

Richard/the pilot/the little asain guy were also not in the church, but none of them were on the plan and the only people that were in the church were people on the plane.


----------



## madcansoul (May 24, 2010)

To be honest im fucking confused lol


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2010)

omgmjgg said:


> It is very weird because when you look at it Ben did not come into the church. An he was raised there all of his life, so that definitely seems odd. But if you look at who was in the church Desmins(or however you spell his name) his gf was in the church. She did not die on the island I thought, but everyone else that was in there died on the island?? Then I also noticed Rose was inside the church, but her and Bernard were still alive in the 2 hour finally. So yea it is a very weird way to end it.
> 
> Richard/the pilot/the little asain guy were also not in the church, but none of them were on the plan and the only people that were in the church were people on the plane.



me and my Mom were wondering the same thing about Ben and Penny. 

This is all I can do right now>


----------



## madcansoul (May 24, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> me and my Mom were wondering the same thing about Ben and Penny.
> 
> This is all I can do right now>




...and Juliet, she was never on any planes?


----------



## splinter8451 (May 24, 2010)

The way I saw it was this...

Everyone died AT SOME POINT. It did not have to be in the initial plane crash. They all just died whenever they ended up dying. Sawyer and Kate etc. got off the island in the plane at the end and I am assuming they made it back and lived out their lives. 

Jack definitely died at the end. And his heaven was what we were seeing. Everyone was there but they did not die at the same time. They lived their lives and died and then met at the church in the afterlife. 

It was one of those heaven experiences you read about where a person is surrounded by those who made him happiest in life whether at the time of his death whether they were dead or not they are already in the afterlife the way he sees it. It is so hard to explain this haha. Basically Jack's dad explained it. They all eventually died at some point. 

The characters were not dead the whole series. The end did not mean they all died in the crash


----------



## omgmjgg (May 24, 2010)

like everything always points to they were all dead, but then why did Ben not come into the church? An seeing as Hugo was in charge of the island. Idk it's really weird definitely.


----------



## madcansoul (May 24, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> The way I saw it was this...
> 
> Everyone died AT SOME POINT. It did not have to be in the initial plane crash. They all just died whenever they ended up dying. Sawyer and Kate etc. got off the island in the plane at the end and I am assuming they made it back and lived out their lives.
> 
> ...



Thats exactly what is was going to write lol:

i think that maybe they died at different times and maybe not just on the island, the ending had us focusing mainly on Jack and how he died on the island/real life and then letting go in the alternative universe/in between , his father said they all had a strong bond so i guess they died but stayed all together in the ''in between'' to welcome JAck in the afterlife


----------



## Andii (May 24, 2010)

Never watched the show a single time. I do know it was a show that never seemed to go anywhere or have any plot and that sort of ending is exactly what I expected.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2010)

Andii said:


> Never watched the show a single time. I do know it was a show that never seemed to go anywhere or have any plot and that sort of ending is exactly what I expected.



I watched a majority of the first couple seasons, stopped, and ten watched this one.


----------



## MacTown09 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah yeah we can all discuss stuff about Lost that we still don't get or about who died when or what not. But the ending was meant to disregard all the discussion in the regular sci fi thriller sense. The show took on a whole new meaning. Not so much about all the theories and twists and killing and predictions, but instead about we truly value and what life really is. The beauty in the ending wasn't so much that it tied everything nice and neat together; it was that they took a thriller show and made it into something meaningful, moving, and extremely relate able.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2010)

MacTown09 said:


> Yeah yeah we can all discuss stuff about Lost that we still don't get or about who died when or what not. But the ending was meant to disregard all the discussion in the regular sci fi thriller sense. The show took on a whole new meaning. Not so much about all the theories and twists and killing and predictions, but instead about we truly value and what life really is. The beauty in the ending wasn't so much that it tied everything nice and neat together; it was that they took a thriller show and made it into something meaningful, moving, and extremely relate able.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 24, 2010)

Main thing to take from the finale is... No black men allowed in heaven. Asians and Indians and black women are welcome but no black men. 



What the hell I figured at least Eko would be there. But no, no Michael and son and no Eko at the church. 

I am awaiting an explanation from the writers


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 24, 2010)

I'm just glad I stopped watching this after the first season


----------



## ykcirj (May 24, 2010)

Jack's dad said that they were all dead. some before and some long after. This leads me to believe that what happened on the island was real. the "flash sideways" scenes were a sort of after life purgatory or waiting area. They were able to move on once they all met and were able to remember what happened and let go. thats just my take on it haha. I was disapointed at first but after sleeping on it I realized there was no way for the writers to answer all of the questions without disapointing me.


----------



## harkonnen8 (May 24, 2010)

madcansoul said:


> To be honest im fucking confused lol



me too


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

I got pissed off with Lost because it seemed like they were making it up as they went along, and 'they were all dead really' sounds like the biggest cliche ending possible.


----------



## GazPots (May 24, 2010)

Way i saw it was the alternate reality was shown to be a state where souls are in limbo until they are ready for Heaven. Those in the church were all dead by this point regardless of how long a life they led yet they were ready to "move on" as they said.


Any scene on the island WAS reality. If you listen to Ben when he talks to Hurley in "purgatory" (souls in limbo stage) he says Hurley was a "great number one" in the past tense implying they stayed on the island for a good period of time after Jack dies. Kate also says she's something like "I've waited a long time to see you" when talking to Jack in purgartory aswell again implying she's lived for a good while after the island escape.


The fact they all look like they are of the same age on the island is probably due to the fact Jack's dad said something like "the most important part of your life was the time you spent with these people" (can't quite remember what he said) but who knows. 


To be honest i didn't really find it that much of a surprise as i also watched the UK's "Ashes to Ashes" this week which also had a similar story finale.

Anyways, that's what i saw it as.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 24, 2010)

I am going to use your explanation of it for all my friends who are still under the assumption "ZOMG THEY WEre DEAD THE WHOLE TIMESzz THE WRITERS sAID THEY WEReNT GONNA END IT THAT WAY?!?" 

They all claim to be huge Lost fans but then they do not pay attention enough at the finale to catch all the hints that they were all still alive on the island, not dead.  


Still wonderin why no black man got into heaven. I can only assume that because Michael and Walt were huge douchebags and ruined everything for everyone all the time they went straight to hell, and Eko was just a badass and didn't have to go to the purgatory area he got a free pass to heaven.


----------



## GazPots (May 24, 2010)

The only annoyance is i'll probably rewatch the last season knowing what the fuck the alternate reality now is. 


I enjoyed it though.


----------



## sakeido (May 24, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Holy shit. Thats all I can say. *They were dead the whole time. *



you've got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## GazPots (May 24, 2010)

See above (post 22) ^^^


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I got pissed off with Lost because it seemed like they were making it up as they went along, and 'they were all dead really' sounds like the biggest cliche ending possible.



As also used in "Ashes to Ashes" Friday evening....


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

There was a recent series over here which was a remake of an old program with the prisoner. A few similarities between lost which I found funny.

The Prisoner -
- Monster : Big white ball
- Location : Desert that you keep returning to if you drive away etc
- Structures : Tall glass towers
- Finale - Alternate reality/conciousness

Lost -
- Monster : Big black cloud
- Location : Jungle island that you keep returning to if you try to escape
- Structures : Bunkers etc
- Finale alternate reality/afterlife


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> As also used in "Ashes to Ashes" Friday evening....


 
Ah yes! That confused the hell out of me.


----------



## meisterjager (May 24, 2010)

I hate to be 'that guy', but I came to the conclusion they were probably all in purgatory halfway through S2. I quit watching it then, cos all the hatch stuff was silly. I watched another episode a year or two later and Sawyer and Kate were fucking in a cage, which was pretty kinky. then there was some fat greasy guy there, kinda ruined the mood.

One day, _when_ I'm incapacitated for an extended time (lol), I'll watch all of Lost and all of the Sopranos.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2010)

I was 80% sure Gwyneth Paltrow's head was going to be in the box.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> I was 80% sure Gwyneth Paltrow's head was going to be in the box.


 
 Stay away! John Doe has the upper hand!


----------



## GazPots (May 24, 2010)

Randy said:


> I was 80% sure Gwyneth Paltrow's head was going to be in the box.


----------



## Trespass (May 24, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> I hate to be 'that guy', but I came to the conclusion they were probably all in purgatory halfway through S2.



Except your wrong. 

To those in this thread: Did you not listen to a word of Christian Shepard's monologue? He clearly stated that "all that happened on the island was real". By memory, here are two facts I specifically remember of his speech:


-All that happened on the island and otherwise was real
-The alternate reality/purgatory bit is "outside" time. 
Ex// All of the characters have lived their lives and are now meeting each other in the afterlife. The afterlife is, for the most part, all the "good" hopes and dreams of the various characters ruined by the island. i.e. Jack is a spinal surgeon without the conflict with his father, Daniel Faraday persues his dream as a classical pianist, Desmond is the right hand man of Widmore etc.
These lives aren't perfect, as I imagine life never really is perfect, purgatory-simulation of life or not.

Ben chooses not to go with them probably because he wants to spend time with his daughter, atoning for the fact he caused her death and isolated her in life. He may also not feel a part of the current group that is "moving on"

Daniel Faraday hasn't had the chance to fully live out a life as a classical pianist, which is why Eloise Hawking expresses concern when Desmond claims that they are leaving (she feels guilt for pressuring Faraday in a life of physics, and eventually murdering him).


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2010)

sakeido said:


> you've got to be fucking kidding me



I've already figured out that was not the case. Hense the smiley at the end. Why do you sound outraged?


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2010)

This helped:
Discussion Thread: [6x17] The Finale : lost

Read Lostpedia too!


----------



## Pauly (May 24, 2010)

There's some gems in there if you expand all the comments and stuff too, long read but worth it.


----------



## Rashputin (May 25, 2010)

I thought the Lost finale was brilliant. So many layers to the story was revealed this last season. Beautiful writing and brilliant acting. I do think that the first couple of seasons (I've watched all the episodes) were a bit slow and raised a bit too many questions, but the way they tied everything up in the last three seasons was very very nice.

As for the plot explanation, my opinion is that some of the posts in this thread got it right. Here I go trying to explain Lost...how did I get myself into this mess...haha

They were not dead on the island, what happened there was real. "The flash sideways" in the final season was their afterlife(ish). A state between life and death were they needed to close some chapters before they could move on. Specifically Jack's afterlife and the life he envisioned for himself before the island got him. The island was obviously a very special place with one crucial element; its heart (the light). I think this was a gate to heaven (or whatever you'd like to call it). If this light went out, no souls would go to heaven. When the man in black was sent in there unconscious by Jakob, his soul was rejected, and came back out as the black smoke "monster". His goal then became to destroy this light "gate" and leave some other way. The island kept Jakob alive to prevent the man in black from destroying it. When the man in black (in Locke's body) persuaded Ben to kill Jakob, Jakob chose to stick around (his soul) to pass on the job of watching the gate.

Jakob thought that mankind was good and unselfish, and his brother; the man in black, was convinced that mankind was selfish and "evil". Jakob brought people to the island to prove his brother wrong. His brother (the man in black) then tried to convince these people to either do selfish acts (suicide, killing etc.) or to help his cause (killing Jakob, destroying the light, and leaving). Jack felt that it was his calling to take on this guardian role, and volunteered. When he brought Locke to the heart of the island (the "gate"), he thought that Desmund would be the key to destroying the man in black. He thought that Jakob would not have brought Desmond to the island if this was not his purpose (he was resistant to the electro magnetism in the cave where the light was). The man in black (Locke) was convinced that the only way to destroy it was to have Desmond do it. He was right. When Desmund removed the glowing stone in the cave, the island started collapsing. Jack then saw it as his duty to put it back, ending his life in the process (after being mortally wounded by the man in black. The brief moment when the lght was out and the island started collapsing, Locke was rendered human again. This was Jacks window to kill him (which Kate helped him do). Before Jack entered the cave, mortally wounded, he left Hurley with the task of guarding it. Ben became his Rupert Alpert. The Island itself was on top of whatever the light was. The light was the source of the "powers" that some of the characters posessed, like Jakob, Hurley, Rupert and that asian guy. The soul of the man in black (no longer human) could take on the form of people who had died on the island. 

This is my take on it anyway. I think the light pouring through the big doors that Jacks father opened in the end was the same light that was on the island. I also liked how in the first seasons we got to know the characters past (flashing backwards), in the middle seasons we either got to see the people who made it off the island and how their life actually was when they escaped the island without "finishing the job". The last flashes was their purgatory (or waiting state between life and death where they all met again in the end). Very beautiful storytelling.


----------



## Pauly (May 25, 2010)

> "My take on what I saw; The show is macroscopically about humanities own belief in itself, microscopically about the relationships and journeys individuals take together.
> 
> The individual stories I think revealed the true meaning behind the name; we are all LOST, all of us will die never having found any real answers to our most important questions regardless of whatever false ideals or beliefs we may have adopted to comfort ourselves or how vehemently we adhere to them. We are all just wandering through our short lives towards death and the only thing of any real importance on that journey are the people we meet, spend time with, love."


----------



## synrgy (May 25, 2010)

No sarcasm here: Seriously, truly, thank you for the spoiler. I never watched more than 3.5 episodes (I simply thought it was super-lame) and now I feel incredibly relieved to know that the ending would have only pissed me off if I *had* invested all that time in keeping up with it.

6+ years of stringing people along and THAT'S what the writers could come up with? Somebody please tell me they didn't get paid for that.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 25, 2010)

the matrix sometimes has got its way to make us realized that we are she and she is we


----------



## Pauly (May 25, 2010)

Ultimately Lost was a character piece. The background story, however mysterious, was merely the backdrop for the characters to develop their relationships with one another and the audience. In that sense, the ending resolved everything nicely since if it wasn't for the experiences they had on the island and the interaction which each other, it wouldn't have given them the understanding to overcome their flaws (which was why they were brought to the island in the first place) and rejoin the source at the end. If it wasn't for the exposition of the characters, there would be no source to join at the end, the proverbial light would have been extinguished. That made everything the characters did matter. It was secondary to their interaction with one another though, which was the primary point of the show. Seems ok to me!


----------



## Pauly (May 25, 2010)

Good read:
http://forum.lostpedia.com/someone-bad-robots-take-finale-t59261.html?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 25, 2010)

There's already a thread on LOST.

In fact, it's only several threads down from this one...


----------



## ittoa666 (May 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's already a thread on LOST.
> 
> In fact, it's only several threads down from this one...


 
Way to plug your own thread.  This one is strictly about the finale.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 26, 2010)

I watched one episode in season 2 (i think), and halfway through I said to myself "They've got to be in purgatory or something".

CALLED IT!!


----------



## Rashputin (May 26, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> I watched one episode in season 2 (i think), and halfway through I said to myself "They've got to be in purgatory or something".
> 
> CALLED IT!!



The island was not purgatory. Everything that happened there happened in their real lives. the Purgatory-like state was introduced in the last season.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 26, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Way to plug your own thread.  This one is strictly about the finale.



And entirely unecessary


----------



## minusthemonkey (May 27, 2010)

Initially, I think there was a brilliant idea of a show. People crash on island. Weird happens. Discuss.

I think it evolved into a concept that had some deep metaphysical and hardcore science nerd mojo. The island as metaphor for conflict was a great idea; good vs. evil, science vs. religion, nature vs. technology, etc. I think the show tried to show that fundamentally all ideas were equal and neither alternative was as simple as an arbitrary value assignment of "good" or "bad", but all are areas of grey.

The execution, especially in the later seasons, was abysmal. It careened haphazardly between story lines that only joined together in the most tenuous ways. Ideas were abandoned along the way, some story lines were started then sputtered out meaninglessly, and with the unifying theme buried under layers of "weird crap" for the sake of "weird crap".

I loves me some high minded weirdness, but too much of Lost ended up half-assed amateur existentialism.

Rashputin's excellent post above is an excellent argument to the contrary but from my point of view...



sakeido said:


> you've got to be fucking kidding me



That was pretty much my reaction, yeah.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 27, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> And entirely unecessary



Everything's gonna be alright.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 27, 2010)

^^^ 

   

Dunno why but your response just made me bust out laughing. I love that phrase. 

/end totally off topic post. 

I'll admit even though I have not watched the last 2 seasons at all, seeing it all end made me sad. So many episodes were just total awesome and it was such a mind fuck at times. Good show.


----------



## Bungle (May 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> 'they were all dead really' sounds like the biggest cliche ending possible.


x2. I'd feel fucking ripped off big time if I'd have been watching the show the whole time. At least it wasn't all a dream though _*cough cough*_ Dallas _*cough*_


----------



## splinter8451 (May 27, 2010)

Bungle said:


> x2. I'd feel fucking ripped off big time if I'd have been watching the show the whole time. At least it wasn't all a dream though _*cough cough*_ Dallas _*cough*_



Did anyone pay attention to the show? Or read this thread? 

Engage Cruise Control


THEY WEREN'T DEAD THE WHOLE TIME!


Disengage 



They were definitely alive on the island. Download/stream the episode again and pay very close attention to Jack's Dad's words. They were indeed alive on the island and during the majority of the show. It is not even debatable. 



But I agree, yes that would have sucked big time if they ended it that way.


----------



## Bungle (May 28, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Did anyone pay attention to the show? Or read this thread?


I never even watched the show  But I still think ending* sucked








And the show in general


----------



## GazPots (May 28, 2010)

I'm still getting the mega lulz from the many people (be it on zee internets or in real life) who just don't get the ending at all.


Thinking it was all Jacks's dream or that the whole thing was purgatory or it was all a magic show by Paul Daniels as a comeback tour. 



This is madness!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 28, 2010)

GazPots said:


> I'm still getting the mega lulz from the many people (be it on zee internets or in real life) who just don't get the ending at all.
> 
> 
> Thinking it was all Jacks's dream or that the whole thing was purgatory or it was all a magic show by Paul Daniels as a comeback tour.
> ...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 29, 2010)

I haven't watched the last season at all, and I came into this thread hoping to figure out what the fuck was going on without watching all of it... but I still don't have a fucking clue 

So much for spoilers


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Jun 4, 2010)

I think these people had no real idea where they were going with this thing anyway.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> I think these people had no real idea where they were going with this thing anyway.



If you're talking about the writers, your totally right.


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 6, 2010)

Watched it today. It totally did not answer any of the big mysteries and I now totally believe that the writers were for the most part making it up as they went along. The amount of things left unexplained, or plot lines dropped at some point and then totally forgotten about, is ridiculous. However, I think the way they resolved each of the characters was good. It was sort of unexpected to have Hurley take over as the new Jacob, but kind of cool. I do want to know what those who escaped on the plane are going to do when they get back though, especially Richard, how are they going to explain themselves?

For me, the purgatory thing I thought was alright, because that's not what I expected the alternate timeline to be. It seems like everyone thought it was going to merge or become the 'true' timeline, but I thought the explanation made it more satisfying in that it meant that everything that happened did actually happen.

The thing that I still can't quite deal with is the light in a cave. Light in a cave? Seriously? Light in a cave...


----------



## Bobo (Jun 6, 2010)

Lots of interesting opinions, but personally I'd rather it not have been so left open for interpretation. The sci fi element was cool....but there was no real end to that. 

It was still a pretty good series, but the ending was a bit of a disappointment to me.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 9, 2010)

Dr. House


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> Watched it today. It totally did not answer any of the big mysteries and I now totally believe that the writers were for the most part making it up as they went along. The amount of things left unexplained, or plot lines dropped at some point and then totally forgotten about, is ridiculous. However, I think the way they resolved each of the characters was good. It was sort of unexpected to have Hurley take over as the new Jacob, but kind of cool. I do want to know what those who escaped on the plane are going to do when they get back though, especially Richard, how are they going to explain themselves?
> 
> For me, the purgatory thing I thought was alright, because that's not what I expected the alternate timeline to be. It seems like everyone thought it was going to merge or become the 'true' timeline, but I thought the explanation made it more satisfying in that it meant that everything that happened did actually happen.
> 
> The thing that I still can't quite deal with is the light in a cave. Light in a cave? Seriously? Light in a cave...



This. A million times this. Except the purgatory part.


----------

